

Why didn't facebook IPO? - cangrande
http://www.niccolopantucci.com/2010/06/why-didnt-facebook-ipo.html

======
nemoel
Interesting analysis. I guess some additonal reasons why Facebook is not
IPOing are:

1) Expectation that facebook will benefit from high profits in the future -
IPOing would mean sharing these profits with millions of shareholders.

2) IPOing involves significant costs - companies often spend more than 10% of
the money they actually raise on actual IPO costs

3) Preference not to disclosure internal company information to the SEC which
it would have to do if it IPOs (this would also involve additional legal
costs)

------
damoncali
Either they don't need money, or the bankers told them they'd get a crap
valuation (or both). Why go public in a recession when you can wait 'til the
boom times to cash in?

------
cangrande
Interested to hear people's opinions...

